# Bomberino



## Malaia

"Bomberino con capuccio sempre di raso dorato da metterci sopra volendo"
Se supone que es una prenda de vestir..pero a mí me suena a un bombero pequeño ;P . ¿Me lo traducís? gracias


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mai sentito a dire la verità. Sul dizionario ho trovato solo bomberina, ma è un chiodo


----------



## Malaia

Dice cosí: "Ho comprato due vestitini corti stupendi!!Uno di raso dorato che si allaccia dietro le spalle(molto sobrio devo dire) e un bomberino con cappuccio sempre di raso dorato da metterci sopra volendo,..."


----------



## 0scar

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:xQJUS8aSJs9yFM:http://www.universalmoda.it/images/giubbotto.jpg


----------



## sabrinita85

Oh regà il bomberino è un bomber piccolo... possibile che non sappiate cos'è?
E' praticamente un giaccone che si chiama bomber perché è bombato, è grosso. Il bomberino è più piccolo e più corto.

Bomberino
Bomber


----------



## Malaia

ahh! eso aquí lo llamamos "un plumas" o chaquetón. Y lo de sopra volendo , ¿qué es?


----------



## sabrinita85

_da metterci sopra volendo_ = que si uno quiere puede juntar la capucha dorada a la cazadora, pero puede ir también sin capucha.


----------



## Malaia

Muchas gracias


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Io penso che "da metterci sopra volendo" = da mettere sopra il vestito!


----------



## sabrinita85

Ma il cappuccio va sopra al bomberino.. non può andare sopra al vestito!

Vestito con cappuccio?

*Il cappuccio, come dice la frase, che è di raso dorato, al limite può anche essere messo sul giaccone, altrimenti, si intende, va bene anche senza cappuccio (il bomberino).*


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

No, è il bomberino che può essere messo sopra il vestito, tant'è che ha il cappuccio di raso dorato come il vestito. Il soggetto nno è il cappuccio ma il bomberino.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, in effetti potrebbe anche essere come dici tu!
Il fatto è che la frase mi sembra molto ambigua...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Già! Lasciamo a Malaia scegliere l'interpretazione!
Saluti!


----------



## xeneize

En Argentina es una *campera* o *rompevientos*.


----------



## Silvia10975

Uhm... io direi che è il bomberino che, volendo, si può mettere sopra il vestito. Però la frase non è molto chiara. Certo è che se il vestito è molto sobrio, io il bomberino lo eviterei


----------

